# Work out times for 2nd shifters!!



## OldnFat (Jan 3, 2015)

When do you guys work out?? I work from 2pm to 11pm'ish.. Im wondering if it would be more beneficial to work out in the a.m. and cardio after work or vice versa...


----------



## mickems (Jan 3, 2015)

From my experience only, I find the most beneficial time is when you get your best workout in. try different times out. see what feels best. when do you have the most energy to focus on your workout. then try to stick to that same time every day. be consistent.


----------



## mickems (Jan 3, 2015)

As for cardio, I can't really say. When I was a fatso, I used weights as my cardio. ex. shorter rests, more reps etc.


----------



## OldnFat (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks for your reply.. I normally work out after work. Then once im home i eat like crazy.. Then shower and into the bed... I'm trying to lose some fat. I don't like the idea of going to bed with an over stuffed stomach. I am going to start working out prior to work to see if I lose more fat... I was just curious about others routine..


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 4, 2015)

I've been working b shift for 11 years. I have to train before work. Can't do it after. Be tired at work, not the gym.


----------



## Azog (Jan 4, 2015)

I have been working nights for 5 months now. For me, this is what works best. Get up fairly early, do fasted LISS cardio to get my body going. After that, I eat a small meal (1/2cup oats, 50g protein from whey iso and 1 tbsp pb) then 30min later head to the gym. That gives me plenty of time to get home, eat a good meal and get to work. If I get up early enough it even leaves time for PWO growth hormone nap.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 4, 2015)

find a gym thats open 24/7...problem solved


----------



## j2048b (Jan 5, 2015)

I have a garage full of lifting equipment and a eliptical, i try to lift in the am, and cardio at night at work, or lift at work on my lunch hour and cardio in the am....

Its tuff to get motivated at home especially with a laundry list of to do's at the house....


----------



## {'Calcul08'} (Jan 25, 2015)

Switching from late nights to early mornings is the best decision I ever made. I highly advise becoming a "morning" person.

I've increased productivity, improved health from longer sleep as well as diet balance, feeling re-energized throughout the day. This is especially true when an uber early 5 a.m. morning workout is added. 

All around, things are just better.


----------

